# Mothers milk



## Ghostza (18/4/15)

hi guys

looking for a mothers milk clone, have found about 50 online but would like someons personal opinion on the best one they have tried?

thanks

Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## VapeSnow (18/4/15)

I tried 5 off them and extremely failed


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/4/15)

The title says 'mothe*t*s milk'


----------



## Ghostza (18/4/15)

oops lol

Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/4/15)

Lol, you can change it under thread tools


----------



## Ghostza (18/4/15)

it cause of my fat fingers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/4/15)

Lol, thanks for sorting it out 
Not fat fingers...vape fingers


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/15)

Yip, theres like a thousand clones. So I would say, nobody actually has a clue


----------



## Redeemer (19/4/15)

Vape the Real deal, I promise you won't be sorry! Awesome is all that can describe it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/4/15)

LOL, I gave into temptation, tried a Mothers Milk clone.... it tastes like Cheesecake. Nice Cheesecake, but cheescake nonetheless and not Mothers Milk.

Getting into DIY has been eye-opening for me. I have more respect for some of these premium labels, and others I just think, "nope, your juice aint worth that $22 to me thank you very much."

Suicide Bunny is one of the labels that I do respect more. How the juices show ingredients at different times, the balance, the unique overall flavour created, how they keep you guessing. Stunning and high quality. It is the one brand I will definitely continue to purchase.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapeowave (23/4/15)

Yes please, if you do find a close mix do share


----------



## Ghostza (24/4/15)

mixed a clone i found but wow after a week of steepind still tastes like soap

agreed this is just one of the juices one needs to buy 

Sent from my Note 4


----------

